# Leisure Batteries



## 90061 (May 1, 2005)

Hi folks

Leisure Batteries - how robust are they? 

We've got an 8-month old Compass Avantgarde. We use it, say, twice a month, and already the Leisure Battrery refuses to re-charge. I assume it's not getting the regular boost it needs? Is this reasonable? How often/how much recharge does a leisure battery need?

Any ideas?


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Lots of battery information on this link www.batteryfaq.org

Save's me having to run through it!

____________________________________________________
*Steve 
aka A very wild....wild camper*
.
Click here for my van website!
.









____________________________________________________


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

There is a leisure battery on the market made by Ecosol. It is not a gel battery but it's plates have carbon fibre woven into them. This makes it more robust and able to withstand more abuse. It has an unconditional 5 year warrenty and is recommended for RVs , boats caravans and solar system charging. 
I purchased a 125 a/h one costing £117 including postage. 
Since then I learned that it has a lower sg than traditional lead acid batteries (fulll charge state is reached at sg 12.20)and requires only 14.4 volts to reach full charge as opposed to the normal 14.8volts. 
Not a big difference but this is where it counts. The charging system on the MH ( from the manual and from my own measurements) has a charging output of 14.4v at 12 amps and a float voltage of 13.8

Other benefits are thats it's pysically smaller than an equivelent traditional lead acid and has greater storage capability.
I have had it eight months and am totally delighted with it's performance. Wild camping regularly I have never had to boost charge, relying solely on the engine alternator and the onboard charger at home to keep it on float.

All the info is here http://www.elecsol.com/index.html

UK dealer I used http://www.peachment.co.uk/main.asp

Jim


----------

